# Bolbitis heudelotii (African Water Fern)



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm setting up a new tank and I'm looking to plant it a bit and do a little aquascaping. I have several plants I really like (based on research online) and I'm just wondering how common these plants are to find in places like Big Al's or Finatics, how expensive (relatively) they are, etc. 

Some of the plants I would really like are: Bolbitis heudelotii, Hydrocotyle leucocephala, Nymphaea zenkeri (green tiger lotus, not sure if right scientific name), Ceratopteris thalictroides, and Hygrophila difformis. 

My local Big Al's (north york location) doesn't have a huge selection of plants. Any tips for buying plants in Toronto would be appreciated!

PS I have a low-lit tank and won't be dosing Co2. Should I buy some fertilizer? I've heard excel is good but is it necessary? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

My best suggestion for where to buy plants is: right here in the buy & sell section. There are people regularly selling plants here. You can usually find a pretty good selection, of the same quality or better and for less than you would find in local fish shops.

With regards to the use of fertilizer and Excel: any plant regardless of wether it is high light or low light will grow and do better with fertilizer and regular CO2 or CO2 replacements. 

My tank has only low light plants with medium light and I have found that my plants grow much faster and look healthier with daily use of Excel and regular addition of fertilizer.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey witchbitch

To get plants I would look on forum under buy n sell. 

Look for TorontoPlantMan for his packages. He also has suggestions for good substrate. He is in Brampton area. 

There is also JimmyJam or something like that, that sells plant packages. He also has fertilizers for sale. 

I have a small planted tank (fluval spec v 5 gal). Most of my plants are from TorontoPlantMan. You can see my pics in my user cp. I have my LED stock lights for max 5 hours a day and I use Flurish Excel every morning. It is a very very slow growth rate but it grows. 

Good luck and if you need PLANT advise just pm TorontoPlantMan. He is really good and will get back to you fast. He is my go to guy for plants.


----------

